# A new paintning



## Kostya Naddubov

Hello all. 

So i decided that i need to make another painting (A real reason is that i want to give it to my uncle's BD). This picture i have made on one of the trips at north of Israel. Uncle very liked that tree with the evening sky and told that i should take a picture of that. As i understood he likes that photo. 
I'm just started 2 hours ago and made some sketch. I don't thing that i'll go exactly as it is on the photo (I don't like copy paste of the art and i don't have anough experience).

Would like to hear some suggestions about the darks (there are many of them), also is it any technics to express the olderness of the tree and maybe how to create that Drama existence in this situation.

Thanks


----------



## Kostya Naddubov

Some progress.


----------



## dickhutchings

Coming along nicely. I have no suggestions but I really like this scene. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Desdichado

You're doing fine, just need to get that dark constrast in now. Don't forget the highlights on the tree.


----------



## Kostya Naddubov

Hi all. A lot of time has passed since my last post here. So after half a year i'm continue the painting. Actually this one is really hard for me... 
May be you can give me some advice on how to create (if needed) that kind of texture on the tree as on the photo. Also i don't really want the painting to be exact copy of the photo. May be to create some Impression... 

Thanks.


----------

